# Sigma 30mm f/1.4



## vindex1963 (Feb 26, 2012)

Sample from an amazing lens.

My wife and daughter were in a thrift store and I was bored to tears.
I grabbed my Nikon D40 with the Sigma 30mm f/1.4 and started shooting.
Thrift stores are endless photo opportunities.


----------



## madjace (Mar 19, 2012)

Nice


----------



## thedigitalpro (Mar 19, 2012)

Yer I really like that lens. Your test shots looks great. Rich in colours. Thanks.


----------



## vindex1963 (Mar 25, 2012)

D40
f/5
2.5s


----------

